# Signature Competition/SOTW 7 (Week Ending November 3rd, 2008)



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NCC*
SOTW 4 (Sept. 12, 2008) Winner: *Kryonicle*
SOTW 5 (Sept. 19, 2008) Winner: *Composure*
SOTW 6 (Sept. 26, 2008) Winner: *Plazzman*
----------



Here we go with our 7th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until Oct. 3rd, and the voting will be up the 4th and 5th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Freeform!*
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *10/3/08 at 3:00 pm EST*

*By freeform I mean this week's theme is completely open. You can make your sig based on anything you want.*

----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner, name of the fighter so everyone will be on point.


----------
*Prizes:*

The winner receives 5000 credits.

----------


Participants:

1. *MJB23*
2. *Toxic*
3. *Steph05050*
4. scottysullivan
5. KryOnicle
6. *Composure*
7. chuck8807
8. 
9.
10.

*Reminder:* Sign up now and the contest will begin on October 3rd. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What the heck,


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nov 3rd? That's like Sig of the Month.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

is that supposed to be october 3rd??? on the bottom of ur post mj....anyways im in


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm In


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Freestyle, woop! I'm in


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah about that Nov. 3rd part we are juss gonna pretend no one saw that.

Composure you didn't say if you're in or out?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Yea, I am in.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

lets fill it up again...i already finished my sig....only cause today is the only free time i have to do it anyways ....good luck everyone


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I figured we'd get a few more entrants with it being a freeform theme but I guess not.

If we don't get another entrant by tomorrow afternoon then feel free to start posting your entries.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

alright...im ready to enter...yay


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We are going to go with 7 entrants this week so feel free to start posting your entries.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

since its now october i figured id go halloween


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

If its not too late ill give it a go. 

EDIT: actually never mind I wont have time till tomorrow to make one... too bad, I loved the theme...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

pliff said:


> If its not too late ill give it a go.
> 
> EDIT: actually never mind I wont have time till tomorrow to make one... too bad, I loved the theme...


Pliff if you still want in and can get a sig done by like 5 pm est tomorrow you can be in (I won't have mine in till tomorrow too cuz I'm swamped with work).

Let me know before though, don't just post one without saying you are in.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

All pen tool..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's my entry...


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

The Architect...


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

scottysullivan said:


> Here's my entry...


I used to love watching Orton back when I watched WWE. Evolution ftw.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow these are all great sigs.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Looking good guys and gals. 
Keep up the great work


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry I don't have time to make a new sig this week i've had a ton of tests and papers to do so i'm going to use one I've already made.

Here's my entry










I'm pretty sure Toxic said he is going to be away this weekend so I'm just going to put the voting up without him.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Voting is up


----------

